# My garage build



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi

I have been building my house & garage almost 2 years now and I am almost at the last few stages to allow me to move in,

Will have to wait a few years before I can do my driveway and back yard etc but the plan is to concrete a wash bay beside the garage for now!

Here are a few recent pics and I am to have the inside of it painted in March and also I am on the lookout for some decent metal shelving rack and perhaps a lockable cabinet!










































the aim is to leave it very well presented and laid out inside for a valeting/detailing bay and the outside with its own wash bay!

(more excited about the garage the house build:buffer: )


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Im not surprised the Garage is awesome. Small sofa, Large TV and a coffee machine, who needs a house


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

THe only thing I would change is the double doors. The pillar would annoy me. One large single door would be better, for me.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

fozzy said:


> Im not surprised the Garage is awesome. Small sofa, Large TV and a coffee machine, who needs a house


Big loft up above can become a man cave one day:thumb:



Puntoboy said:


> THe only thing I would change is the double doors. The pillar would annoy me. One large single door would be better, for me.


Personal preference I suppose but I preffered the look of doubles


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I was thinking more of the practicality rather than looks.


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good! Let's see the house!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> I was thinking more of the practicality rather than looks.


I debated this when we were getting our current house built, in the end glad the builder said no (too much hassle for him I think) but it allows me to potter away from one side of the garage whilst leaving the other door closed and keeping prying eyes out of the garage 

John


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I like the double doors. I would have each door and each side of the garage for certain vehicles. Love it mate. 
All these garage make me so jealous. I have got a small drive and that is it.😢


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> Looks good! Let's see the house!




























5 bedroom chalet bungalow, really love the house and proud of it:wave:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

euge07 said:


> ..... and proud of it:wave:


Justifiably so. :thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Lovely pad, well done mate.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

looks awesome any inside shots of house?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Justifiably so. :thumb:





Tuddie said:


> Lovely pad, well done mate.





alan hanson said:


> looks awesome any inside shots of house?


Thanks guys! We are busy with the kitchen and bathrooms at the minute, hoping another 4-6 weeks will finish the inside so I will post more photos then!

Just myself and my wee lad who is 2 moving into the house now after a change of plans,


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

euge07 said:


> 5 bedroom chalet bungalow, really love the house and proud of it:wave:


Very nice you should be proud !


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

euge07 said:


> 5 bedroom chalet bungalow, really love the house and proud of it:wave:


You wouldn't be from NI :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

chongo said:


> You wouldn't be from NI :thumb:


how did you guess lol


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice house too


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice house and garage:thumb:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

euge07 said:


> how did you guess lol


I was going to ask if you were from Ireland, but slightly further south. I have a couple of friends in county Cork whose places look very similar.

Nice garage, lovely house, I'd love to have a bit of land to build something similar


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

hi guys
just thought I would give a little update on my house/garage build
so the house is finished and we've settled in, I am having my staircase fitted in 7weeks time and trimming out all upstairs, also we are for kerbing outside and doing the lawns and putting finer stone down right round the site and making a concrete wash bay!

Never got round to painting the garage yet but it is on the to do list! have tidied it and organised it and il include a pic showing my products etc (some are missing from the photo as it was taken a month ago)

I have started valeting part time and have been very busy and have done a few paint enchancments as well and keen to keep pushing for these and learning as I go!!

Enough rambling, here is a few photos


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

sorry about the image sizes, I have resized them all the same so not sure why they came up like that


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

Awesome work!

Enviado do meu SM-P900 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow nice looking house


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bloody hell your house is gorgeous. The kitchen is amazing. 
You should be so so proud. 10 out of 10 buddy. 

Garage is amazing to. Bet it is a pleasure to work in there. 😉 Well done.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

looks great


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, very nice house!

not jealous at all.... lol


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

finally got the garage painted!


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

What kind of storage are you looking at?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

WO-WO said:


> What kind of storage are you looking at?


Ah nothing fancy, All I need is 1 more metal rack like I have there:thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking very Auto smart mate...nice one.


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Fantastic house, really like the stone detail and the kitchen looks a great room.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Both the house and garage look amazing.:thumb:

I'm very jealous.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks everyone,

got this today


----------

